# SEBASTOPOL-CITY | Some Cityscape Photos by **RS**



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Looking good and very nice


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm stunned !


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

29.05.2010
*Balaklava Harbour from the Genoese Citedel of Chembalo*


*Monument of Pilots-Heroes on Ostryakov Avenue*


*Nazukin Embankment*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos for sure kay:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^Thanks a lot!!!
New photos 5/06/2010
*Central*
















*Balaklava*




A boat from last banner of Sevastopol. Many people thought it was a photoshop, but it is a real


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

My panoramas 18/06/2010


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Great shot of Balaklava kay:.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Aerial views from highrises along the Park Avenue:*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*30/06/2010*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

My HDRi


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*11/07/2010*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*12/07/2010. CENTRAL & BALAKLAVA*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Central. 19/07/2010*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*19/07/2010*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Panoramic view of the historic central part of the city from 10th floor of the "Crimea" hotel tower:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those newest photo-updates are also very nice, RS


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^:cheers1:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks christos  Happy New Year!!!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Sevastopol 7.01.2011*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Moscow Square*


Old trolleybus terminus






Highrises cluster near the square


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo updates about Sebastopol, RS


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Balaklava District 07/01/11*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CITY CENTER 10/04/2011*
Southern Bay


Komsomol Park


alone bus...


Russian Navy Fleet museum


Lenin street


old historical central streets


looks like a Saint Petersburg...


18 Lunschasky street




Lunacharsky street


a column


Petr & Pavel Cathedral


Suvorov street




On the Crystall Cape


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CENTRAL, 14/05/11*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates RS


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Central*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

More Central


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Sevastopol - january 2012*

Sevastopol 01/12 by **RS**2009, on Flickr


Sevastopol 01/12 by **RS**2009, on Flickr


Sevastopol 01/12 by **RS**2009, on Flickr


Sevastopol 01/12 by **RS**2009, on Flickr


Sevastopol 01/12 by **RS**2009, on Flickr


Sevastopol 01/12 by **RS**2009, on Flickr


Sevastopol 01/12 by **RS**2009, on Flickr


Sevastopol 01/12 by **RS**2009, on Flickr


Sevastopol 01/12 by **RS**2009, on Flickr


Sevastopol 01/12 by **RS**2009, on Flickr


Sevastopol 01/12 by **RS**2009, on Flickr


Sevastopol 01/12 by **RS**2009, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing, beautiful new photos from Sebastopol...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Banking Academy Park, 30.04.12*














































































































































































































































































And some panoramic photos...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive photos....kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Your updates are very nice, amazing RS


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^thanks


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Some latest shots*


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

Crimeria looks interesting!


----------

